# My HCG levels are going down...what's going to happen?!?



## 1stTimeMom_19

I was told by a doctor in an ER that my HCG levels were going down and that my pregnancy wasn't going to last through the weekend (I was told this on Thursday April 12,2012)...it is now Monday April 16,2012. Should I be worried?!? Should I ask for hormones and bed rest?!? Has anyone gone through this?!? This is my first pregnancy and my mom has no clue how to help (despite her three pregnancies) except turning to God. I would like to know what I can do and if what the doctor said could be wrong in any way, shape, or form.
Thank you for your time.


----------



## taylorxx

1stTimeMom_19 said:


> I was told by a doctor in an ER that my HCG levels were going down and that my pregnancy wasn't going to last through the weekend (I was told this on Thursday April 12,2012)...it is now Monday April 16,2012. Should I be worried?!? Should I ask for hormones and bed rest?!? Has anyone gone through this?!? This is my first pregnancy and my mom has no clue how to help (despite her three pregnancies) except turning to God. I would like to know what I can do and if what the doctor said could be wrong in any way, shape, or form.
> Thank you for your time.

How far along are you? I would request to get another blood test.. What were your levels? xx


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

taylorxx said:


> 1stTimeMom_19 said:
> 
> 
> I was told by a doctor in an ER that my HCG levels were going down and that my pregnancy wasn't going to last through the weekend (I was told this on Thursday April 12,2012)...it is now Monday April 16,2012. Should I be worried?!? Should I ask for hormones and bed rest?!? Has anyone gone through this?!? This is my first pregnancy and my mom has no clue how to help (despite her three pregnancies) except turning to God. I would like to know what I can do and if what the doctor said could be wrong in any way, shape, or form.
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> How far along are you? I would request to get another blood test.. What were your levels? xxClick to expand...

I've been told I'm 5 weeks (now 6 weeks) the levels were 4415 and then dropped to 3991...last night I took a pregnancy test to be on the safe side and found out I'm still pregnant on the home-testing level


----------



## taylorxx

1stTimeMom_19 said:


> taylorxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1stTimeMom_19 said:
> 
> 
> I was told by a doctor in an ER that my HCG levels were going down and that my pregnancy wasn't going to last through the weekend (I was told this on Thursday April 12,2012)...it is now Monday April 16,2012. Should I be worried?!? Should I ask for hormones and bed rest?!? Has anyone gone through this?!? This is my first pregnancy and my mom has no clue how to help (despite her three pregnancies) except turning to God. I would like to know what I can do and if what the doctor said could be wrong in any way, shape, or form.
> Thank you for your time.
> 
> How far along are you? I would request to get another blood test.. What were your levels? xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been told I'm 5 weeks (now 6 weeks) the levels were 4415 and then dropped to 3991...last night I took a pregnancy test to be on the safe side and found out I'm still pregnant on the home-testing levelClick to expand...



Are you having any cramping or bleeding? I would get another blood test. I *think* hcg can drop sometimes and rise back up.. but I'm not sure about that. HCG can be tricky. Are you getting an ultrasound anytime soon? Hope you're doing okay xx


----------



## taylorxx

So I just did some googling, and I totally forgot about the vanishing twin theory. Do identical twins run in your family? Even if they don't, that could be the reason why they dropped.. I also found this success story

https://www.misdiagnosedmiscarriage.com/mycommunity/viewtopic.php?t=10449


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

Twins apparently do run in my family but don't last long from what my mom told me. yeah I've been cramping and bleeding but the bleeding and cramping is going away now... getting really excited that this is all going down not a hcg levels though. I've gotten two ultrasounds but they're both the same. they say that everything is normal.


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

Worst thing ever just happened...on too of cramping and bleeding I just passed a clot that I've been told was part of my walls...reminds me of a period a 100% real undeniable period...my mom has confined me to my room and told me not to walk much, aka I'm on bed rest until I can call my doctor tomorrow...I don't trust the ER doctors anymore. Wish me luck...I'll keep this thread as updated as possible!!! God forbid another woman goes through this...this is what is happening to me :'( Got To Go...will be back with an update soon.


----------



## SarahBear

I'm sorry to hear about the symptoms you're having. It sounds as if you have miscarried your baby. I wish you well on saying goodbye to this baby and welcoming a new baby into your life. Hopefully a new baby comes into your life quickly.


----------



## taylorxx

Oh no :( I'm praying everything is still okay!!! I really hope you're doing alright.. Will be thinking about you and bub! :hugs: x


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

My husband is in the navy and will not be back until november or december...no new baby soon for me...this is the only pregnancy this year for me and by the time my husband comes back I'll either be a mom or on the pill... v_v not ready to go through this again...


----------



## taylorxx

1stTimeMom_19 said:


> My husband is in the navy and will not be back until november or december...no new baby soon for me...this is the only pregnancy this year for me and by the time my husband comes back I'll either be a mom or on the pill... v_v not ready to go through this again...

Oh goodness... Military?? I really hope everythings okay. I PRAY everything is fine and you have one healthy bub in there.. When will you be finding out anything? I would demand for a scan! x


----------



## Bats11

Aww so sorry hun, doesnt sound good at all, hope you've got plenty of support.


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

I've got support from my mother in law, my mother and my husband...I've almost given up on the doctors telling me I'm not gonna pass a certain time and then I do...right now I'm just gonna focus on the bleeding and getting it to stop, eating healthy, relaxing, and just treating this like a very delicate pregnancy...as for right now I'm pissed I haven't heard from my doctor yet!!! -_-


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

Now finally, the bleeding is slowing down but now I have some slight back pains...should be hearing from my doctor, finally, tomorrow. If not, there will be a lot of unhappy calls made by me and my mother...she's taking care of me. Wish me luck...


----------



## Bats11

Wishing you heaps of luck x


----------



## taylorxx

Hope everything's okay.. Good luck!! x


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

I know it's been awhile but I have good news...my doctor made an appointment for me this coming Monday and today I felt my baby move I'm so happy that this seems to be going so well...hopefully my doctor will give me more good news!!!


----------



## MaisyMay

Hi FirstTimeMom_19 I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time with it. It's great that you've managed to get a doctors appointment. I hope you get good news and that your little one is fine. Unfortunately what you felt couldn't have been your baby moving. It really is far too early. Baby will be smaller than a blueberry at this stage and his or her heartbeat will only just have begun beating in the last few days so little one will not be moving yet, but I hope you get good news at the docs xx


----------



## taylorxx

MaisyMay said:


> Hi FirstTimeMom_19 I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time with it. It's great that you've managed to get a doctors appointment. I hope you get good news and that your little one is fine. Unfortunately what you felt couldn't have been your baby moving. It really is far too early. Baby will be smaller than a blueberry at this stage and his or her heartbeat will only just have begun beating in the last few days so little one will not be moving yet, but I hope you get good news at the docs xx



^^ Going to agree.. You can't feel anything until like 15-20 weeks, especially if it's your first baby. I've heard of some women feeling it around 12 weeks when the uterus pops out, but that's after multiple children. Good luck at your doctors appointment! Let us know how it goes x


----------



## 1stTimeMom_19

Well, not like it matters anymore...I went to the hospital today and my hcg levels were 105.3 ...my math is this I got pregnant in Jan. February I was drinking, smoking, and not eating healthy later March I lost the pregnancy and now April my body is cleaning...this is me signing off now and I won't be back too depressed to hear about pregnancy or babies...may you all have the best of luck and have a great life...GoodBye.
-EurydisKaycha


----------



## taylorxx

Oh no I'm so sorry... :hugs:


----------



## lynne192

sounds like a miscarriage or ectopic to me, have you to go back for more bloods? with your levels being this high it will take a while for them to drop and for them to go back to normal they really should be checking this also with levels that high an ultrasound should have been done, i would get more blood tests and more answers if i were you.


----------



## lynne192

if you got pregnant in jan you would have been 15+weeks hun not 5weeks. i would get some answers on this because doesn't add up sounds like doctors have been messing you around.


----------



## amjon

taylorxx said:


> MaisyMay said:
> 
> 
> Hi FirstTimeMom_19 I'm sorry you've had such a horrible time with it. It's great that you've managed to get a doctors appointment. I hope you get good news and that your little one is fine. Unfortunately what you felt couldn't have been your baby moving. It really is far too early. Baby will be smaller than a blueberry at this stage and his or her heartbeat will only just have begun beating in the last few days so little one will not be moving yet, but I hope you get good news at the docs xx
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Going to agree.. You can't feel anything until like 15-20 weeks, especially if it's your first baby. I've heard of some women feeling it around 12 weeks when the uterus pops out, but that's after multiple children. Good luck at your doctors appointment! Let us know how it goes xClick to expand...

NOT TRUE AT ALL! I felt my daughter at 10 weeks! It was the same as the later movement, just softer. The MW said most people could probably feel it if they were more in tune as it is very light, but still baby movement!


----------



## lynne192

not at 5weeks though because baby doesn't have the ability or brain to move baby usually only starts moving after 8-9th week at 10weeks you might feel movement but its mega mega rare and not likely at all if its your first pregnancy with my first i was 15weeks pregnant before felt movement even then it was almost nothing. with this baby i felt movement at 13weeks but was only once but now 19weeks and baby is very active have been for almost 3-4weeks but baby is terrible with hiccups.


----------



## amjon

lynne192 said:


> not at 5weeks though because baby doesn't have the ability or brain to move baby usually only starts moving after 8-9th week at 10weeks you might feel movement but its mega mega rare and not likely at all if its your first pregnancy with my first i was 15weeks pregnant before felt movement even then it was almost nothing. with this baby i felt movement at 13weeks but was only once but now 19weeks and baby is very active have been for almost 3-4weeks but baby is terrible with hiccups.

I agree 5 weeks would be too early, but to say you can't feel anything before 15 is not. I definitely felt her at 10. It wasn't all the time and was very light at that point. We'll see what this baby does. ;)


----------



## lynne192

10weeks is possible but likely rare unless baby was laying on the stomach muscles but might have had hiccups thats why i have felt this baby soo much


----------



## amjon

lynne192 said:


> 10weeks is possible but likely rare unless baby was laying on the stomach muscles but might have had hiccups thats why i have felt this baby soo much

She did have them at the 12 week U/S, so possible. It was so cute. ;)


----------



## lynne192

my DS was terrible with them, this baby has moments of hiccups but also rather vocal without having a voice lol


----------



## taylorxx

amjon said:


> lynne192 said:
> 
> 
> not at 5weeks though because baby doesn't have the ability or brain to move baby usually only starts moving after 8-9th week at 10weeks you might feel movement but its mega mega rare and not likely at all if its your first pregnancy with my first i was 15weeks pregnant before felt movement even then it was almost nothing. with this baby i felt movement at 13weeks but was only once but now 19weeks and baby is very active have been for almost 3-4weeks but baby is terrible with hiccups.
> 
> I agree 5 weeks would be too early, but to say you can't feel anything before 15 is not. I definitely felt her at 10. It wasn't all the time and was very light at that point. We'll see what this baby does. ;)Click to expand...

 She said she'd be about 5 weeks, that's why we said that :) If she got pregnant in January though she'd be much further along.. IDK I think she needs some answers because it doesn't make much sense. Congratulations btw! x


----------



## JessPape

and if she was 15 weeks, she would probably be admited to the hospital as a miscaraige after 12 weeks, they usually want to do a D/C on...... seems fishy.


----------



## lynne192

yeah my cousin had a baby at 15weeks had to deliver baby and then they burried him x


----------



## MaisyMay

JessPape and Lynne192 I agree, doesn't sound right. ?? Lynne192 I'm so sorry for your cousins loss xx


----------



## lynne192

thanks hun it was a long time ago


----------



## AlvysGrl

she could have gotten pregnant at the very end of January...the first month she didnt know and she was pregnant (february) then possibly could have had a MMC in March...and didnt start bleeding right away till April..The whole feeling the baby move, well I would chalk that up to wishful thinking on her part...I have a close friend who miscarried around the 12th week and she didnt have to DNC she says she did pass alot of clots and had to get ultrasounds to make sure when it was over...:(


----------



## lynne192

i have just read about phantom baby kicking i never knew it existed but anyways it can happen where your body gives you little muscle surges i guess they are which feels like a baby kicking its really kinda of sad if you lose babies etc. 

i really hope the orginally poster got sorted out and that she's coping.


----------

